# Dogs first heat, help!



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Sasha (17 week old lab) went into heat for the first time last Wednesday (first notice of bleeding, it has been 7 days). I have never owned a dog that has gone into heat, so this is all new to me. It has been a ride so far. Well, yesterday upon going for a walk, I noticed the she would bleed when she urinated. When I took her out for the first time to go pee, about 1/4 of the time of her peeing was blood (seemed dark then). She did the same thing on her morning and nightly walk today. Just now, I took her out one last time, and she did not make it quite in time. She did not urinate inside, but she left a mess that, to my surprise, was pretty much black, and smelled much more distinctly. Is this normal when in heat, or should I get her checked.

I have no plans to breed, but wanted her to have her first heat cycle before we spay her.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Most sources consider 5-6 months early. Your is just over 4 months. Just give your vet a call and see what he thinks.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I'm sorry, I meant 17 months.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

She threw up in her kennel this morning, and couldn't go to the bathroom. Took her in right away. She ended up having a massive UTI and vaginal infection. Our vet said they should never have a black discharge. I feel bad I didn't get her in sooner, but I thought everthing was normal (untill this morning). Poor dog.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep black is never good. I always call the vet if I have a question. At the very least they will tell you what to watch for.


----------

